# Nearly 2yrs post pancreatitis



## Sheppeyescapee (May 9, 2022)

I'll be 2 years post pancreatitis and subsequent diabetes diagnosis in July, my last 3 hba1c have all been within normal range.  I have lost nearly 3 stone since I was hospitalised and my BMI is down to 26.8 so I still have a little more weight to lose until I'm within normal BMI range.  I think my GP wants to discuss cutting down my metformin at my next review as I'm on the max at the moment.  All in all going in the right direction and happy.


----------



## ColinUK (May 9, 2022)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Sheppeyescapee (May 10, 2022)

Thank you! Had a nurse appointment today and she commented on how much weight I'd lost.  My blood pressure was nearly perfect today, certainly well within normal range  See how the bloods come back, had repeat bloods for lipid clinic and diabetes clinic so hopefully they'll come back good too


----------



## cockburn (May 16, 2022)

congratulations


----------



## Sheppeyescapee (Jul 25, 2022)

Had appointment with lipid clinic and my bmi is bang on 25.  My latest A1c was 34!


----------

